# In-Wall Home Speaker Recommendations Please...



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

(Moved to this sub-forum.... )

Looking for budget priced in-wall speakers (buying 8 or 10).

Any recommendations please?

Saw...

ht....tps://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8952

ht....tp://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=762

ht....tp://www.bostonacoustics.com/%2FOutlet-Store-C59.aspx

ht....tp://www.harmanaudio.com/search_browse/default.asp?status=C&cat=ISP&market=HOM

ht....tp://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10837#1083703

TIA


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

Good question, sorry I didn't include that relevant info.

Mostly to play music at moderate volumes on the main level of our house (from CDs or MP3s, with a good amp).

In one room, I was toying with the idea of home theatre sound (with a separate sub I own, or an in-wall sub if they are any good).

Thanks.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are doing a home theater room, then use INWALLS, stand alone sub is fine, also a inwall sub is fine, but room size will greatly affect the inwall sub, as you may need more than one to supply the room... Inwall subs that are actually good, will NOT be cheap... You will want to look into Sunfire, Velodyne, JL, Triad, and a few more.. Believe me, you would save money with a stand alone sub, as far as other parts of house, you would essentially be doing whole house audio, for that you would want more of a INCEILING speaker placed through out the house, use a good selector like a ATON , and imp. matching volume controls.. The theater room is where you would want to spend the money for better speakers, etc... Dont go cheapo no name stuff, in the whole house audio, you could go much cheaper as it is just that WHOLE HOUSE AUDIO.. This is what my company does day in and day out.. If you have more detailed questions etc. would be happy to try to help.. Send a PM as its easier.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

dman said:


> If you are doing a home theater room, then use INWALLS, stand alone sub is fine, also a inwall sub is fine, but room size will greatly affect the inwall sub, as you may need more than one to supply the room... Inwall subs that are actually good, will NOT be cheap... You will want to look into Sunfire, Velodyne, JL, Triad, and a few more.. Believe me, you would save money with a stand alone sub, as far as other parts of house, you would essentially be doing whole house audio, for that you would want more of a INCEILING speaker placed through out the house, use a good selector like a ATON , and imp. matching volume controls.. The theater room is where you would want to spend the money for better speakers, etc... Dont go cheapo no name stuff, in the whole house audio, you could go much cheaper as it is just that WHOLE HOUSE AUDIO.. This is what my company does day in and day out.. If you have more detailed questions etc. would be happy to try to help.. Send a PM as its easier.


This is where the DIY crowd comes in handy. In-wall subs can be made for a fairly low price using less than expensive drivers. It seems there are very few actual speaker builders on this forum, let alone speaker designers. Head over to techtalk.parts-express.com if you need some advice on affordable DIY in-wall speakers.


----------



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

Great, thanks very much!
Will read some more first, then make some good choices.

I always appreciate kind people who take the time to help out others.


----------



## TOS (May 27, 2007)

I have always liked the Tannoy CMS 6, or as they now call them CMS 601's in ceiling 6 1/2". Great sounding speaker that comes in a few different configs for wall or ceiling I believe.


----------

